# 75000 Driverless Cars On The Road This Year



## everythingsuber

So Uber Thought.

https://techcrunch.com/2019/03/12/ubers-self-driving-car-unit-was-burning-20-million-a-month/amp/
"A presentation in January that year projected that driverless cars could become profitable for Uber in 2018, while a May report said Uber might have 13,000 self-driving taxis by 2019. Just four months later, that estimate had jumped to 75,000 vehicles."


----------



## Pax Collector

Nope. Ants hauling their riders in their clunky Corollas is the only way to go for now.


----------



## HotUberMess

If Uber can’t turn a profit using ants driving their own Corollas and assuming all of the liability, how in the hell are they going to turn a profit with shiny new company-owned driverless vehicles?

It’s a complete fantasy, always was.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

everythingsuber said:


> So Uber Thought.
> 
> https://techcrunch.com/2019/03/12/ubers-self-driving-car-unit-was-burning-20-million-a-month/amp/
> "A presentation in January that year projected that driverless cars could become profitable for Uber in 2018, while a May report said Uber might have 13,000 self-driving taxis by 2019. Just four months later, that estimate had jumped to 75,000 vehicles."


2017 was suppose to be the premier date of driverless cars fully autonomous.

Keep reminding the doom and gloom drivers that the predicted Uber Apocalypse already passed.


----------



## goneubering

HotUberMess said:


> If Uber can't turn a profit using ants driving their own Corollas and assuming all of the liability, how in the hell are they going to turn a profit with shiny new company-owned driverless vehicles?
> 
> It's a complete fantasy, always was.


It's a fantasy that even the Tomato has apparently given up on.


----------



## everythingsuber

They are no orphans though. Ford and GM were telling us steering wheels and foot pedals would be obsolete from 2019 as well. Guess there's still 9 months left in the year but I haven't heard of anything coming up?


----------



## uberdriverfornow

......being driven by the human driver


----------



## ANT 7

HotUberMess said:


> If Uber can't turn a profit using ants driving their own Corollas and assuming all of the liability, how in the hell are they going to turn a profit with shiny new company-owned driverless vehicles?
> 
> It's a complete fantasy, always was.


True 'dat !! It's just a stock play like the balance of the IT/Social Media companies that are listed. It was meant to go public from day one. Great idea, fun to drive for, but eventually, it's a zero sum game.

Off topic, but probably 1/3 of the Uber's where I drive are Corollas. I'm in a Hyundai.


----------



## getawaycar

The self-driving tech on those cars have to be maintained and fixed when they break down.
SDC technicians will have to be much more highly trained, and hence much more highly paid, than your ordinary mechanic.
You have to figure the maintenance costs on SDC vehicles will be crazy expensive, and Uber and Lyft will be eating all of the costs.

Yeah, it's a pipe dream.


----------



## EphLux

75,000 is low. There were at least 500,000 driverless cars on the road in Koreatown alone. lol


----------



## Lowestformofwit

goneubering said:


> It's a fantasy that even the Tomato has apparently given up on.


Yep.
Copped a real pasting on that one.


----------



## iheartuber

But there ARE 75,000 driverless cars on the road

Ants are not real
Drivers


----------



## bonum exactoris

*GM is doubling the staff for its self-driving car business*
The company plans to hire 1,000 more people to Cruise before year's end.

https://www.engadget.com/2019/03/12/gm-doubling-staff-at-cruise-autonomous-vehicles/


----------



## bonum exactoris

https://mashable.com/article/ford-autonomous-vehicles-factory-argoai/#XZedeaC19aqA


----------



## iheartuber

What tastes good on a sandwich? A TOMATO!!

Hi tomato!


----------



## bonum exactoris

iheartuber said:


> What tastes good on a sandwich? A TOMATO!!
> 
> Hi tomato!


Try to focus Greg. No nonsense 
https://mashable.com/article/ford-autonomous-vehicles-factory-argoai/#kgsN_m14paqX
https://www.engadget.com/2019/03/12/gm-doubling-staff-at-cruise-autonomous-vehicles/


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink

getawaycar said:


> The self-driving tech on those cars have to be maintained and fixed when they break down.
> SDC technicians will have to be much more highly trained, and hence much more highly paid, than your ordinary mechanic.
> You have to figure the maintenance costs on SDC vehicles will be crazy expensive, and Uber and Lyft will be eating all of the costs.
> 
> Yeah, it's a pipe dream.


Forget that...

The cost and hassle of keeping a staff of car cleaners to remove the trash left behind by the passengers, washing and waxing the cars, vacuuming, etc.

The additional costs of buying, outfitting and maintaining the vehicles in their own fleet is a huge loss without ever getting to the issue of having to overcome the sudden loss of ridership (really, just ask your next 100 passengers if they would even get into a car that had no driver at all) as well as the lawsuits when these vehicles are involved in accidents and the company has to pony up the dollars as included targets beyond the Insurance company as it is 100% the companies decision to put the self driving car on the road minus a driver.

So, to keep riders and cover their liability tails, they will have to pay drivers to be not only in the car but be alert enough to take over the controls in emergencies for How long?


----------



## iheartuber

bonum exactoris said:


> Try to focus Greg. No nonsense
> https://mashable.com/article/ford-autonomous-vehicles-factory-argoai/#kgsN_m14paqX
> https://www.engadget.com/2019/03/12/gm-doubling-staff-at-cruise-autonomous-vehicles/


So you're calling me greg

Just like @ECOMCON

I think this is undeniable proof that you are the same person as @ECOMCON

Which is a violation of the rules of UP


----------



## BurgerTiime

Say the time has come and your city is going to be spammed with...let’s say 500 cars. 
Where is Uber going to have these cars stored, repaired, maintained and gassed up? When bad weather hits, they can’t be driven so donthey just idle off the grid? The main building would have to be most central to the metro area. 
Imagine the overhead in just one city? You’d need mechanics, a team of engineers, detailing team, runners for gas (or pluggers for full electric cars) renting the building to overhaul cars. It would house a car washing machine, a vehicle lift, and need smog venting and commercial fans and so forth. Then there’s the bills that come with maintaining that building. The overhead cost of paying all those people on a daily basis, imagine! 
Then Uber would no longer be “rideshare” but a taxi firm. The insurance changes and you’re now a fully commercial taxi transportation firm. Permits, commercial insurance. Then would come the crazy taxes and vehicle replacement. By law, taxis must be regulated and sold as prior taxis and would be worthless in the resale market and they couldn’t even do that if it’s a self-driving car. Each car would have to be crushed every time it hits the mile mark for destruction. Each vehicle would be operating at a loss on a daily basis. Uber’s self driving cars will never be profitable.
Now extrapolate that for thousands of city’s across the globe? Goooooooooooooooooood luck! When you paint the big picture you see they’re clearly hitting the crack pipe. 
Ask yourself. If you won a $3 billion lottery, would you open a self driving car company in a city? Your money would vaporize before your death.


----------



## iheartuber

BurgerTiime said:


> Say the time has come and your city is going to be spammed with...let's say 500 cars.
> Where is Uber going to have these cars stored, repaired, maintained and gassed up? When bad weather hits, they can't be driven so donthey just idle off the grid? The main building would have to be most central to the metro area.
> Imagine the overhead in just one city? You'd need mechanics, a team of engineers, detailing team, runners for gas (or pluggers for full electric cars) renting the building to overhaul cars. It would house a car washing machine, a vehicle lift, and need smog venting and commercial fans and so forth. Then there's the bills that come with maintaining that building. The overhead cost of paying all those people on a daily basis, imagine!
> Then Uber would no longer be "rideshare" but a taxi firm. The insurance changes and you're now a fully commercial taxi transportation firm. Permits, commercial insurance. Then would come the crazy taxes and vehicle replacement. By law, taxis must be regulated and sold as prior taxis and would be worthless in the resale market and they couldn't even do that if it's a self-driving car. Each car would have to be crushed every time it hits the mile mark for destruction. Each vehicle would be operating at a loss on a daily basis. Uber's self driving cars will never be profitable.
> Now extrapolate that for thousands of city's across the globe? Goooooooooooooooooood luck! When you paint the big picture you see they're clearly hitting the crack pipe.
> Ask yourself. If you won a $3 billion lottery, would you open a self driving car company in a city? Your money would vaporize before your death.


What are you trying to do? Make sense?

This is a shell game meant to get investors excited. It's not actually meant to work!

What's the matter with you?


----------



## getawaycar

BurgerTiime said:


> Say the time has come and your city is going to be spammed with...let's say 500 cars.
> Where is Uber going to have these cars stored, repaired, maintained and gassed up? When bad weather hits, they can't be driven so donthey just idle off the grid? The main building would have to be most central to the metro area.
> Imagine the overhead in just one city? You'd need mechanics, a team of engineers, detailing team, runners for gas (or pluggers for full electric cars) renting the building to overhaul cars. It would house a car washing machine, a vehicle lift, and need smog venting and commercial fans and so forth. Then there's the bills that come with maintaining that building. The overhead cost of paying all those people on a daily basis, imagine!





Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Forget that...
> 
> The cost and hassle of keeping a staff of car cleaners to remove the trash left behind by the passengers, washing and waxing the cars, vacuuming, etc.


Don't worry all they gotta do is build a bunch of human-like android robots to take care of all that.

Problem solved!


----------



## Jtnjdrive

Not going to happen this year or next, but it will happen eventually. Billions of dollars being spent on this technology by serious high tech companies. in another 25-30 years private ownership of cars will be the exception not the norm. (Assuming we haven't blown up the planet by that time). God help us.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

My plan...

Print up a couple hundred of these (to scale) and hang them under street signs

The police will call me (that guy who is hanging those stupid signs)









And the SDVs will be paralyzed...


----------



## getawaycar

Jtnjdrive said:


> Not going to happen this year or next, but it will happen eventually. Billions of dollars being spent on this technology by serious high tech companies. in another 25-30 years private ownership of cars will be the exception not the norm. (Assuming we haven't blown up the planet by that time). God help us.


That's a good one.

But the truth is SDVs are just the latest in a long line of massive Wall Street financial bubbles that will end up imploding and collapsing like a house of cards just like all the rest of them. As the saying goes a sucker is born every minute - that is one thing the world will never be short of.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink

Jtnjdrive said:


> Not going to happen this year or next, but it will happen eventually. Billions of dollars being spent on this technology by serious high tech companies. in another 25-30 years private ownership of cars will be the exception not the norm. (Assuming we haven't blown up the planet by that time). God help us.


Do you have any idea the billions being spent on fusion energy?
How about the billions already spent on the far safer and easy Nuclear power plants?


----------



## iheartuber

Jtnjdrive said:


> Not going to happen this year or next, but it will happen eventually. Billions of dollars being spent on this technology by serious high tech companies. in another 25-30 years private ownership of cars will be the exception not the norm. (Assuming we haven't blown up the planet by that time). God help us.


You can't use "billions spent" as an argument for why it will be suvcessful

Billions were spent on google glass, how did that turn out?



getawaycar said:


> That's a good one.
> 
> But the truth is SDVs are just the latest in a long line of massive Wall Street financial bubbles that will end up imploding and collapsing like a house of cards just like all the rest of them. As the saying goes a sucker is born every minute - that is one thing the world will never be short of.


And the biggest sucker of all? @tomatopaste!

Who has gone on to create dozens of new screen names

How the mods let him still post here I have no idea


----------



## Jtnjdrive

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Do you have any idea the billions being spent on fusion energy?
> How about the billions already spent on the far safer and easy Nuclear power plants?


It is going to happen whether you believe it or not. 30 years ago no one thought about smartphones, GPS navigation, or private rocket companies. We're in a whole new era of technology and we will one day be slaves to it.


----------



## goneubering

Jtnjdrive said:


> It is going to happen whether you believe it or not. 30 years ago no one thought about smartphones, GPS navigation, or private rocket companies. We're in a whole new era of technology and we will one day be slaves to it.


LOL

Slaves??!! Nice little conspiracy theory Tomato.


----------



## iheartuber

goneubering said:


> LOL
> 
> Slaves??!! Nice little conspiracy theory Tomato.


How is he able to keep making new usernames and the mods just let him do it?


----------



## Jtnjdrive

goneubering said:


> LOL
> 
> Slaves??!! Nice little conspiracy theory Tomato.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> The overwhelming majority of people these days can't even put the phone down for a half hour. You don't think you're a slave to technology? Turn your phone off all day tomorrow. Might as well turn off your cable TV, shut down the internet, and pull out the old maps we use to navigate by. Whether you acknowledge it or not it's happening as we speak.


----------



## goneubering

iheartuber said:


> How is he able to keep making new usernames and the mods just let him do it?


He's harmless. I don't expect to see any SDCs in LA for years.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

goneubering said:


> He's harmless. I don't expect to see any SDCs in LA for years.


The truth is..

We have yet to see a true SDV vehicle for hire,

They all have been babysat by drivers/operators.

Until they take the driver out they won't know how badly they are treated.

And until they have an understanding of how badly they will be treated unsupervised they will have no idea what their operating costs will truly be.

I'm expecting this things to be a great idea but plagued by damage/messes that


----------



## getawaycar

Worse, imagine you are getting ready to be picked up by your self-driving Uber when you notice the seats are covered in vomit and/or urine left behind by the drunk passenger(s) before you. That would be fun.


----------



## TBone

If Uber was smart they would pawn all the costs, responsibilities, and liabilities onto other people. Like Amazon, they could have people purchase 5-10+ cars and operate a "fleet."
I seriously doubt they could afford a worldwide fleet of driverless cars and drones. It would cost hundred of billions of dollars in initial costs


----------



## loophole

everythingsuber said:


> They are no orphans though. Ford and GM were telling us steering wheels and foot pedals would be obsolete from 2019 as well. Guess there's still 9 months left in the year but I haven't heard of anything coming up?


https://www.detroitnews.com/story/b...nhtsa-enters-public-comment-phase/3177717002/
They're coming soon


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

Jtnjdrive said:


> It is going to happen whether you believe it or not. 30 years ago no one thought about smartphones, GPS navigation, or private rocket companies. We're in a whole new era of technology and we will one day be slaves to it.


Actually they were thinking about those things 30 years ago. They've been laying down infrastructure for these things for decades.


----------



## goneubering

loophole said:


> https://www.detroitnews.com/story/b...nhtsa-enters-public-comment-phase/3177717002/
> They're coming soon


Hopefully common sense will prevail instead of hype.

_If GM doesn't gain federal approval for its autonomous vehicles without a steering wheel, pedals or mirrors by the time its ready to deploy its robotaxi fleet, CEO Mary Barra has said the company could launch the service with the current-generation Cruise AVs already on the road in San Francisco._


----------



## loophole

Safety will prevail, the numbers of drunks and distracted outweigh autonomous glitches


----------



## emdeplam

If you look at leading edge manufacturers and warehousing the degree of robotics that move around the floor is astonishing. Granted the environment is much much more controlled, but almost 100% of the labor involved in moving stuff is gone. people are there to flip switches.


----------



## Taksomotor

Uber cant even make their app work consistently. When I am in a tunnel it goes nuts, and then cannot recover for the next 3 minutes jumping around the city. If not for Google Maps, User's navigation would be unusable. Just yesterday, I had a passenger helping me to get to her destination, because whatever Uber was saying clearly made no sense. User's estimate was 24 minutes, I took passenger suggested route and it took us there in 11 minutes! That was embarrassing, she probably thought I was trying to take her for a ride for her money...

We also know what happens when someone gives a lot of promises for a lot of money and then is pressured to push a bad product to the market. Those cars will kill a lot of folks before they finally fix them to more or less acceptable levels of death casualties.

And I don't know, maybe it is just Boston, but they really need to put the roads back, that seem to have melted away with the snow. My SUV feels like a Moon Ship, going through all the potholes.


----------



## RadarRider

Nope, I do not want to be in a driverless car. Furthermore, if there are any on the road, I would like them to be clearly marked as such.
Yes, It is a pipe dream to get investors in. How else would you try to get people to invest in a company with a 1B loss. This is why they lifted the rules on investing. So any idiot could do it.

ER, Just thought of something... don't forget about dim witted politicians that want to jump on the Yay green, idealistic minds with no horse sense bandwagon... They have no soul anyway... just like the AI.


----------



## goneubering

RadarRider said:


> Nope, I do not want to be in a driverless car. Furthermore, if there are any on the road, I would like them to be clearly marked as such.
> Yes, It is a pipe dream to get investors in. How else would you try to get people to invest in a company with a 1B loss. This is why they lifted the rules on investing. So any idiot could do it.
> 
> ER, Just thought of something... don't forget about dim witted politicians that want to jump on the Yay green, idealistic minds with no horse sense bandwagon... They have no soul anyway... just like the AI.


SDCs should be marked with a big sign saying Student Driver.


----------



## bonum exactoris

https://www.cnn.com/2019/04/03/tech/volkswagen-autonomous-driving-hamburg/index.html
*Self-driving cars are now on the streets of Hamburg*

https://www.cnn.com/2019/04/03/tech/volkswagen-autonomous-driving-hamburg/index.html


----------



## RideshareSpectrum

everythingsuber said:


> So Uber Thought.
> 
> https://techcrunch.com/2019/03/12/ubers-self-driving-car-unit-was-burning-20-million-a-month/amp/
> "A presentation in January that year projected that driverless cars could become profitable for Uber in 2018, while a May report said Uber might have 13,000 self-driving taxis by 2019. Just four months later, that estimate had jumped to 75,000 vehicles."


Straight from the Uber's mouth, at least from the mouth of one of the engineers working on this tech... it will be at least 10 years before the tech is to be truly autonomous.


----------



## NOXDriver

The only thing Uber can claim regarding autonomous vehicles is that to date, they have the only confirmed kill.

That's gotta add a zero or two to the IPO.

I mean even Google or Amazon don't have a confirmed kill yet. 

Deathrace 2000 yo!


----------



## iheartuber

goneubering said:


> It's a fantasy that even the Tomato has apparently given up on.


Tomato hasn't given up on the fantasy, he just changed his username

He has many now


----------



## Uberselectmafiakiller

HotUberMess said:


> If Uber can't turn a profit using ants driving their own Corollas and assuming all of the liability, how in the hell are they going to turn a profit with shiny new company-owned driverless vehicles?
> 
> It's a complete fantasy, always was.


because they don't need to pay you anymore.

80 billion revenue -25% + another 5% for cleaning fees accidents, etc.

24 billion dollars extra revenue. understand now.


----------



## peteyvavs

Fuel cost, maintenance and repairs, insurance, and the 35K minimum cost for each car, yeah driverless cars will cost billions not to mention the labor costs. NOW let’s get back to reality.


----------



## Munsuta

These cars will be trashed inside by the end of the year making them completely worthless. Just think of how many passengers after 12 will act like animals knowing that their is no driver to reprimand them or charge a cleaning fee.


----------



## Ssgcraig

ANT 7 said:


> True 'dat !! It's just a stock play like the balance of the IT/Social Media companies that are listed. It was meant to go public from day one. Great idea, fun to drive for, but eventually, it's a zero sum game.
> 
> Off topic, but probably 1/3 of the Uber's where I drive are Corollas. I'm in a Hyundai.


Corolla and Honda where I live and one Jeep.


----------



## BigRedDriver

I remember 25 years ago, there was a chain of exercise businesses that would strap you to a chair/table and then it would move you. 

The idea was that you would get the benefit of the movement, without exerting effort. 

They popped up on just about every street corner, then closed within months. 

Self driving cars? I give them an equal chance of surviving. 

First one hacked ( and you know they will be hacker targets), and the junk yards won’t have enough room for them all.


----------



## ANT 7

Sitting inside one will be like sitting in a toilet bowl.


----------



## amazinghl

I wonder how much the insurance will be for each driverless vehicle.


----------



## peteyvavs

Th


Jtnjdrive said:


> Not going to happen this year or next, but it will happen eventually. Billions of dollars being spent on this technology by serious high tech companies. in another 25-30 years private ownership of cars will be the exception not the norm. (Assuming we haven't blown up the planet by that time). God help us.


That's why I ride motorcycles.


----------



## TampaGuy

My car is self-driving. I drive it myself.


----------



## maxroyalty1

I will make sure to urine and make myself throw up in every single self driving Uber car I order. I promise you on that. Once they ban me, I will use my wife’s account, my sons account and my parents account and do the same. Urine everywhere e


----------



## HotUberMess

Uberselectmafiakiller said:


> because they don't need to pay you anymore.
> 
> 80 billion revenue -25% + another 5% for cleaning fees accidents, etc.
> 
> 24 billion dollars extra revenue. understand now.


You know they pay us less in two years than what it costs to develop a self driving vehicle. (Also the point is seemingly lost to some, but they still require drivers in those "self-driving" cars).


----------



## Uberselectmafiakiller

HotUberMess said:


> You know they pay us less in two years than what it costs to develop a self driving vehicle. (Also the point is seemingly lost to some, but they still require drivers in those "self-driving" cars).


Your not smart enough to comprehend compound Money. It's why you drive uber and don't have any.


----------



## peteyvavs

Uberselectmafiakiller said:


> Your not smart enough to comprehend compound Money. It's why you drive uber and don't have any.


Why have an understanding, we're all broke.


----------



## tohunt4me

everythingsuber said:


> So Uber Thought.
> 
> https://techcrunch.com/2019/03/12/ubers-self-driving-car-unit-was-burning-20-million-a-month/amp/
> "A presentation in January that year projected that driverless cars could become profitable for Uber in 2018, while a May report said Uber might have 13,000 self-driving taxis by 2019. Just four months later, that estimate had jumped to 75,000 vehicles."





getawaycar said:


> Worse, imagine you are getting ready to be picked up by your self-driving Uber when you notice the seats are covered in vomit and/or urine left behind by the drunk passenger(s) before you. That would be fun.


Vomit.
Used Condoms.
Drug addict needles.

Rolling Port O Lets


----------



## Uberselectmafiakiller

tohunt4me said:


> Vomit.
> Used Condoms.
> Drug addict needles.
> 
> Rolling Port O Lets


Yeah drug addicts buying 100,000 dollars cars yeah right.


----------



## TampaGuy

I am a self-driving vehicle


----------



## tohunt4me

Uberselectmafiakiller said:


> Yeah drug addicts buying 100,000 dollars cars yeah right.


No
PLEASE TRY TO PAY ATTENTION.

DRUG ADDICTS RIDING IN EXPENSIVE CARS WHILE PAYING BUS PRICES !

Its called UBER ! heard of it ?

" TECHNOLOGY COMPANY " !


----------



## peteyvavs

I would love see a driverless car give CPR.


----------



## HotUberMess

Uberselectmafiakiller said:


> Your not smart enough to comprehend compound Money. It's why you drive uber and don't have any.


Well, I think as a former math teacher I


Uberselectmafiakiller said:


> Your not smart enough to comprehend compound Money. It's why you drive uber and don't have any.


Lol ok buddy ?

PS "You're", not "Your". It's a contraction of you and are.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

tohunt4me said:


> Vomit.
> Used Condoms.
> Drug addict needles.
> 
> Rolling Port O Lets












Can only imagine how they will look in Unicorn land at 6:00 AM on an airport pickup.

And in case your wondering, Rainbow vomit is incredibly hard to get out of upholstry...


----------



## Wolfgang Faust

BurgerTiime said:


> Say the time has come and your city is going to be spammed with...let's say 500 cars.
> Where is Uber going to have these cars stored, repaired, maintained and gassed up? When bad weather hits, they can't be driven so donthey just idle off the grid? The main building would have to be most central to the metro area.
> Imagine the overhead in just one city? You'd need mechanics, a team of engineers, detailing team, runners for gas (or pluggers for full electric cars) renting the building to overhaul cars. It would house a car washing machine, a vehicle lift, and need smog venting and commercial fans and so forth. Then there's the bills that come with maintaining that building. The overhead cost of paying all those people on a daily basis, imagine!
> Then Uber would no longer be "rideshare" but a taxi firm. The insurance changes and you're now a fully commercial taxi transportation firm. Permits, commercial insurance. Then would come the crazy taxes and vehicle replacement. By law, taxis must be regulated and sold as prior taxis and would be worthless in the resale market and they couldn't even do that if it's a self-driving car. Each car would have to be crushed every time it hits the mile mark for destruction. Each vehicle would be operating at a loss on a daily basis. Uber's self driving cars will never be profitable.
> Now extrapolate that for thousands of city's across the globe? Goooooooooooooooooood luck! When you paint the big picture you see they're clearly hitting the crack pipe.
> Ask yourself. If you won a $3 billion lottery, would you open a self driving car company in a city? Your money would vaporize before your death.


Excellent post.
Best I've seen on SDC.


----------



## Drivincrazy

How many 1,000's of max velocity door slams are owed to Uber by drivers whose cars have been abused by Uber pax. My right rear power door lock actuator cost $230 to repair. That was not normal wear and tear.


----------



## nouberipo

everythingsuber said:


> So Uber Thought.
> 
> https://techcrunch.com/2019/03/12/ubers-self-driving-car-unit-was-burning-20-million-a-month/amp/
> "A presentation in January that year projected that driverless cars could become profitable for Uber in 2018, while a May report said Uber might have 13,000 self-driving taxis by 2019. Just four months later, that estimate had jumped to 75,000 vehicles."


lies and propaganda and anyone who bought into the company based on the bs they were told deserve to lose any money invested. I don't think Uber cares about the truth and at this point in the culture cares what truth is. It is obvious they have no shame in spewing out lies and propaganda that gives a whole new meaning to the recently conceived concept of 'alternative facts'.


----------

